# How long does it take for pentasa to work?



## bettyboop12 (Jul 1, 2012)

If I take 2 at a time, does it take hours or days to take affect?


----------



## David (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi betty 

Mesalamine (Pentasa is a brand of Mesalamine) is a topical anti-inflammatory.  What this means is that it's sort of like lotion you put on your skin.  But it's a "lotion" you put on your intestines.  Different brands are formulated to be released in various areas of the intestines.  For example, Pentasa is formulated to be released throughout the intestinal tract whereas others might just release in the colon.

It begins to go to work as soon as it is released and comes in contact with the top layer of your intestines.  Now, you might not feel better until it can get that inflammation under control over the course of days or weeks (or potentially not at all) but it starts right away.

I hope this helps!

Welcome to the community.  We're here for you anytime you need us!


----------



## Angrybird (Jul 1, 2012)

Just wanted to say 'hi' and welcome to the forum. It Pentesa the only med you are on at the moment? Have you recently been diagnosed with an IBD?

AB
xx


----------



## bettyboop12 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi, thank you for responding to my query!

I have had Crohns for 8 years but very mild... to the extent where I don't usually need to take Pentasa, my doctor thought I was in denial... but that's a another story on its own!

I have been worried recently as that last few weeks I have had servere stomach cramps and very loose bowels.  I was not convinced it was my crohns at all but knew that if I got reffered back to my consultant they would put it down to that.

The Pentasa was not working this time that is why I asked the question....I went to see my local GP yet again and finally rather than giving me more Pentasa he gave me Omeprazole and peppermint tablets.  Finally after only 24 hours I feel like im getting better.


----------



## David (Jul 5, 2012)

I would definitely go back to your consultant for an evaluation to see where your disease is if you haven't for awhile.  

I hope you continue to feel better though!


----------

